# "Other Expenses" T2125



## stokedboss (Feb 11, 2015)

Hello all,

I'm wondering what you can claim as other expenses as a sole proprietor. Specifically I want to claim expense for a snow removal service, which was contracted out by a snow plowing business. I would imagine the CRA would consider this an allowable expense for deduction, but I would like to make sure. The business claiming the expense does snow plowing, but needed a different company to remove it for them. Hope that's clear enough. Any help would be appreciated, as I can't seem to find any information anywhere on a sole proprietorship claiming service expenses, and the T2125 doesn't have an eligible category for that expense.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds fine to me. You could also stick it in Maintenance and Repairs. Sounds like maintenance of the business to me. As long as it is a legitimate expense, which it sounds like it is, it probably doesn't matter where it goes.


----------



## stokedboss (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the response. I ended up getting a hold of the CRA, and they advised me to put it under "other expenses" and specify what it was for. His answer was basically, if they don't specifically restrict it, you can claim it.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

when in doubt, deduct it out ... has always been my philosophy.


----------

